# New tricks...?



## dystopiamachine (Jul 8, 2010)

Our 1.5 y/o Spencer knows a whole line of tricks, but we're looking for some new things to teach him. He's easily motivated so training is a breeze, but we've run out of ideas when it comes to tricks. Please inspire us!

As of now he can:

Sit, Stay, Down, Come, Heel, Leave it, Take it, Sit up Pretty (modified beg), Roll over, Spin, Speak, Kiss, Go get ______ (objects or people), and he's just mastering Hop (through a hoop).

But he's getting bored of these and so are we! Need some other things to teach this floppy eared lump.


----------

